# Red Eyed Crocodile Skink



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Heres what i know from my reptile dictionary-

~Caging-1-1 trio can be kept in a 20 gallon long
~terrarium type- cool forest or stream edge species, u can use repti bark, jungle mix,or bed a beast.have two hiding areas one for warmth one to cool down and a dish of water where the reptile may fully submerge and easily acsess.
~Size and life span- 6-7 inches,and 10+ years is capable
~heating- heat pad is recomended due to they need to be kept at a tank temp of 50+ in the nights and no more than 85 during the day.Best kept at 70 .
~diet- earthworms,krickets,chopped fruit ,baby food,and alot of different incects.all food should be powdered with calcium and vitamin supplement.

this is all i no right now and is a basic care sheet for everyone scince i am thinking of getting a pair in my empty 20 gal.Please add more if needed and be happy to comment or ask ?'s. i will try and post a pic right now.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Damn Brad hope you get it. It looks sweet. How aggressive are they?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

here a nice care sheet http://www.vmsherp.com/CarePages/CareTribs.htm

im thinking about getting a pair, but here theyre more expensive than a baby komodo.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> here a nice care sheet http://www.vmsherp.com/CarePages/CareTribs.htm
> 
> im thinking about getting a pair, but here theyre more expensive than a baby komodo.


 komodo dragon? lol whats a komodo?

They sound like really nice lizards, but they are the same size as leopard geckos but it says 10g? that seems too small.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

They are cool,i was thinking about getting a few myself,they run about $100 a pop at my local reptile shop.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are sweet as hell 
and not to many people keep them in captivity
maybe do to there price


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> They are cool,i was thinking about getting a few myself,they run about $100 a pop at my local reptile shop.


 christ $100! I'm getting 3 ackies for £300.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

here they cost $250/$280, and that is very expensive
Wolfish, yes theyre more expensive than a komodo dragon here.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> here they cost $250/$280, and that is very expensive
> Wolfish, yes theyre more expensive than a komodo dragon here.


 you can actually buy komodo dragons??


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Kevsawce said:


> Damn Brad hope you get it. It looks sweet. How aggressive are they?


 they are usually communal cept during mating season


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, about $200 babys in the breeding season. Im against that!
But some people just cares about the money they make.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> yes, about $200 babys in the breeding season. Im against that!
> But some people just cares about the money they make.


 I thought they were an endangered species. They shouldn't be kept as pets, they are too big and dangerous. I bet thousands are let loose and killed because of dumbasses.

only in america


----------

